# Front license plate :/



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

So after getting stopped for the first time today and hassled for not having a front license plate, I'm looking into solutions and ways around drilling holes in my new baby. :/ ive read threads on here but has anyone had any luck with just putting a license plate on the dash?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Many people have zip tied the license plate to the bottom grille. Looks perfectly fine


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

I looked into that and the plate wont fit within the grille. unless i bend it in there or something for now I hope the po-po doesnt bust me for having it in the passengers side of the dash


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You cut the license plate. Trim it down to fit.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> You cut the license plate. Trim it down to fit.


Legally?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> You cut the license plate. Trim it down to fit.


:agree

If they give you crap for that, tell them you're legal. All you need up front is the numbers.

I don't get why it's important to have a front plate anyways. Unless you have an extremely good memory + very good vision, you're not going to see plate numbers unless you follow someone anyways. Another retarded government jerk-around.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> :agree
> 
> If they give you crap for that, tell them you're legal. All you need up front is the numbers.
> 
> I don't get why it's important to have a front plate anyways. Unless you have an extremely good memory + very good vision, you're not going to see plate numbers unless you follow someone anyways. Another retarded government jerk-around.


It is retarded. I had a dps agent roll up on me the other day while I was driving strictly the speed limit. He flipped a b**ch in the median and did 100+ to catch me to tell me I had no front license plate and write me a warning. Plus he was pissed cuz my plate was laying on my passenger floor board :lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The other night at about 2 in the morning I was heading home from a friends house and saw a police car at the light. I made the left and strictly followed the speed limit since I knew the cop would be coming behind me. Sure enough, lights go on and I pull over. Its a lady cop. Those are the worst. She asks me why "I'm hauling ass?" and I explain to her that I was specifically going 40 in a 40 since I knew she was behind me. She went back to her car and 2 other cops showed up and turned their lights on. You would have thought I was being arrested, and I didn't do a thing. She comes back to the window and says she will give me a break on the speeding since I wasn't going very fast, mind you earlier she said I was "hauling ass", but she gave me a ticket for my tinted tail lights. She wrote on the ticket "no tail lights at all". I presumed to show her that you can see them perfectly, but she refused. Stupid cops man. They have no life.

And why 2 other cops had to show up with their lights on and shine their bright ass spotlight in my face, I still don't understand. It's almost as if that because they are police officers, they are of higher stature than a civilian.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Fast car, young driver, late at night. Unfortunately, that's a mix they seem to like to mess with.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I understand that, but like I said, it gives them a sense of satisfaction to put fear into a young kid. Which is kind of redundant since that kind of stuff just makes me laugh, rather than make me fear them. The funniest part is the ticket is going to be taken care of by a good friend of mine who is a police officer. He is just going to pass it as a warning and throw the fine in the trash. Pulling me over for a logical reason is one thing, but pulling me over and harassing me and lieing to my face telling me I was speeding when I wasn't, is another.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never even been looked at twice in my GTO.  Must be somethin' about that "it looks like a ____"

Really, it's about as low key as 400+ horse gets. Especially in CGM. Glad I didn't get a Spintech system, either... didn't buy the car for the "HAY GUYS LOOK AT ME" factor.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> I've never even been looked at twice in my GTO.  Must be somethin' about that "it looks like a ____"
> 
> Really, it's about as low key as 400+ horse gets. Especially in CGM. Glad I didn't get a Spintech system, either... didn't buy the car for the "HAY GUYS LOOK AT ME" factor.


thats funny my spintech just came in last week :x 

once i get it on cops are gonna LOVE me!arty:


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's one method of doing a front license plate from a local Pontiac board. 

Kansas City Pontiac Motorsports Club - Login

I wish my car didn't have the front fascia drilled into.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess you have to be a member to see that. Anyway, if you do things to call attention to your vehicle such as loud exhaust, modified tail lights or lighting in general, dark tinted windows, no front plate or a trimmed front plate in states that require a front plate, and even say something about your loud exhaust like *"once i get it on cops are gonna LOVE me!"* then why would you be suprised when they pull you over?

(don't yell at me, muddobberz, your's was just the easiest and nearest example to use, nothing personal - I'm just generalizing)


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

My bad. I'll copy paste. 

Credit goes to UDLOZE of KCPMC. 
Tools you will need:
- long skinny flat head screwdriver
- drill
- 1/4 inch or 1/2 inch drill bit
- 2 quantity 14" Cable Ties (from home improvement store)
- wire cutters
- adhesive backed foam (Bicycle helmet foam works great)

First flip the plate holder over so the bracket part is facing you,









Next drill four holes in the plate bracket , 2 on each side an inch apart where the curve in the plastic feathers out. 1/4 inch holes should do it.
I used 1/2 " becuase I remove mine alot for car shows









Next thread the cable ties thru the holes you made one on each side(note the square end is on the outside on both left and right side.)










To install the bracket on your car, practice fitting it on your lower grill a few times to get the feel of where it needs to go,

basically its the second row of slots from the top of the lower grill.

Next wrap the end of the left cable tie around the grill divider left of center in row three of the grill and secure it loosely. Repeat this step on the right side.









Slowly start to tighten the left cable tie making sure the cover slides into place as you go (note it is easier if you use a long flat head screwdriver to tighten the cable tie)once snug and the bracket is for sure in the right place, tighten the right. Last step cut off the visible ends of the cable tie. 










Finished


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

HP11 said:


> I guess you have to be a member to see that. Anyway, if you do things to call attention to your vehicle such as loud exhaust, modified tail lights or lighting in general, dark tinted windows, no front plate or a trimmed front plate in states that require a front plate, and even say something about your loud exhaust like *"once i get it on cops are gonna LOVE me!"* then why would you be suprised when they pull you over?
> 
> (don't yell at me, muddobberz, your's was just the easiest and nearest example to use, nothing personal - I'm just generalizing)


Generally, cops can't do crap if your exhaust system is legal, however multiple tickets can be written for missing license plates.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

BWinc said:


> My bad. I'll copy paste.
> 
> Credit goes to UDLOZE of KCPMC.
> Tools you will need:
> ...


Sweet!! exactly what i've been looking for!!


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess I must be the devil considering I drilled a Europlate to the front of mine...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^ I actually like that a lot!! Where did you get the plate and is that headlight armor?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> ^^^ I actually like that a lot!! Where did you get the plate and is that headlight armor?


I got the plate at licenseplates.tv, nifty site. And the headlamps are "stock."


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I got the plate at licenseplates.tv, nifty site. And the headlamps are "stock."


Are they aftermarket? Why do they look so dark?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> Are they aftermarket? Why do they look so dark?


Yea, aftermarket units. Stock look for that unit.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea that's what I thought. I wanted to tint mine, but was not sure on how they would come out. Those lights you have look great. Very subtle, but give it a very nice look.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Fast car, young driver, late at night. Unfortunately, that's a mix they seem to like to mess with.



Been pulled over several times for my front tag, got a warning from state trooper, then put it in my window pulled over again by the county, zip tied it to the grill, was pulled over givin a repair order and ticket cause i didnt have a bracket to put it on he said for all he knows I could put it on for a day and take it off so i had to get a bracket, i give up nothin better for cops to do other than mess with stupid ****!


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

muddobberz said:


> Sweet!! exactly what i've been looking for!!


Crap wish i seen this before i drilled the holes :shutme!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You never asked


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

BWinc said:


> You never asked


Actually....she did ask 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/gettin-pulled-over-license-plate-31402/


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Then I should pay better attention.:confused


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

muddobberz said:


> I looked into that and the plate wont fit within the grille. unless i bend it in there or something for now I hope the po-po doesnt bust me for having it in the passengers side of the dash


As of Sept 1st of last year it is illegal to have your front plate inside the cab of the vehicle. The argument is that it would be too easy for someone to change the plate while on the roll. Texas DPS Trooper told me that after I was pulled over for no front plate. I ended up ziptieing the front plate on.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

pocketmaster said:


> As of Sept 1st of last year it is illegal to have your front plate inside the cab of the vehicle. The argument is that it would be too easy for someone to change the plate while on the roll. Texas DPS Trooper told me that after I was pulled over for no front plate. I ended up ziptieing the front plate on.


Freakin cops need to find something better to do


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Start a petition and change the law.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Or move down here to Miami where there is no law for a front license plate


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Or move down here to Miami where there is no law for a front license plate


My car came from Florida, figures they would nail me when I got back in Texas


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Thats funny because I just got back from Texas. I was playing baseball over there on a scholarship, and the first thing they told me is if I bring my car there I need a front license plate. Although I don't need one, I am thinking about getting a European Australian one like above. That looks pretty awesome.


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's an option:
Hidden License plate Hide The Plate Hidetheplate mount

Before I picked up my car in 2006, I asked the dealer not to mount the front plate bracket, they put the parts in the trunk.

I'm seriously thinking of getting this as I think it's a matter of time before I get a fix-it ticket for no front plate.


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Thats funny because I just got back from Texas. I was playing baseball over there on a scholarship, and the first thing they told me is if I bring my car there I need a front license plate. Although I don't need one, I am thinking about getting a European Australian one like above. That looks pretty awesome.


If you get an Australian plate, next you'll have to convert to a Monaro front end to house it!


----------



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

this may sound like a pretty sketchy idea but here it goes, velcro. laugh if you want but it works great looks super clean and wont require drilling or more than 10 minutes of your time. heres an old picture before i had the plate on, that black strip is velcro








and heres a picture with the plate on. and please dont tell me how stupid the plate looks i hit a rabbit, bent plate blood everywhere you get the point need to get to the dmv and get a new plate


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazon.com: Show N Go License Plate Holder - Fully Powered w/Remote: Automotive


takes about 2 seconds to cycle the plate in / out and its got a remote fob.

"What are you talking about officer, its been there the entire time?"


----------

